# Stenaline to Ireland - Possible cheaper tickets.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just picked up from another website so can't personally confirm that this works.
If you're planning a visit to Ireland

Quote. Try the Special Event fares which usually work out 30-40% cheaper than the mainstream site.
It doesn't matter which 'Special Event' you're attending, you won't get asked ;-)

It is pointed out that there seems to be a limit to the number they allow to use this as the page disappears from time to time. Presumably they have filled the available 'cheap' spaces.

http://www.stenaline-edeals.co.uk/event-2009/Booking.asp?site=GB

Note: Fleetwood - Larne route. Motorhomes and vans are excluded from this offer.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for that autostratus .
Just had a go but it would only let me book a trip when no kids were inputted....... Dub/holyhead was coming in at €85 for first week in July,usually around €220 ish


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes it definitely works :lol: Just booked at a great saving. Many thanks for this.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Autostratus

You have saved me £55.00, I owe you one.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Broom said:


> Hi Autostratus
> 
> You have saved me £55.00, I owe you one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thanks, all of you.
It's appreciated.

It makes posting these finds worthwhile.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Broom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Autostratus
> ...


you might correct the spelling in the title so I can find it again  but thanks anyway


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> you might correct the spelling in the title so I can find it again  but thanks anyway


Corrected, Frank and thank you.
Thought I might manage 24 hours with it but it wasn't to be.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

autostratus said:


> Just picked up from another website so can't personally confirm that this works.
> If you're planning a visit to Ireland
> 
> Quote. Try the Special Event fares which usually work out 30-40% cheaper than the mainstream site.
> ...


I tried it & they asked for a special event #, tried different ones but they didn't let me in.  Just my luck, I quite fancy a trip to Ireland.
Sylke


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

sylke said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up from another website so can't personally confirm that this works.
> ...


Sorry you've been unlucky but the original information I found did say:
.. there seems to be a limit to the number they allow to use this as the page disappears from time to time. 

This appears to be true as the page which now appears on clicking the url in my first post isn't the page which appeared when I first posted yesterday.
I can only suggest you leave it a while and try again.

Good luck.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

O.k. I will do as you suggest & try again later, thank you,
Sylke


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, 
I have just seen this and am looking to go to Ireland in the summer (July). 
What I noticed on the site is that you can register on it also for offers. 
Stennaline EDeals registration 
I have registered and hopefully they will inform when they have some offers.

Mike


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. What do you put in the events number box


----------

